# "mayes Brook"



## leslie alan

Does anyone have a photograph of the 1947 built barge "MAYES BROOK" either in River Lighterage Co. Ltd ownership or in London & Rochester Trading Co.?

I used to see her about twice a week bringing in coal to the Gasworks Jetty at Southend as a boy and never took a photograph of her.

Thanks for reading this

Leslie


----------



## stan mayes

Hello Leslie, Memories for me...I was in sailing barges of Goldsmith's of Grays 1936 to 1941 and took many cargoes of coal from colliers at Beckton Gas works to Southend gas works.. If another barge was at the jetty we anchored nearby to await our turn and we tied a large piece of timber to our anchor so we knew its position as the tide ebbed - with the danger of sitting on it. 
In THETIS we left Southend on 3rd September 1939 - and sailed over to Queenborough and anchored.. Six hours later I went ashore to see my girlfriend Eileen,her father owned the Castle Inn..Only then did I learn that war had been declared as we left Southend
I should have realised it as we saw many warships leaving the Medway and their bases of Chatham and Sheerness..
Sailing barges were replaced by MAYESBROOK and WALBROOK in the coal trade to Southend gas works...


----------



## leslie alan

Stan, Many thanks for taking the time to reply to my request. The old Gasworks jetty, which stretched over the road has been gone for nearly 40 years now. In the last years, the visits of the WALL BROOK, BEVERLEY BROOK and MAYES BROOK were carried out by the latter only; but occasionally supplemented by the SERVIC and GAZELLE. It is hard toappreciate that there was an active fleet of barges owned and operated out of Southend. Happy Days!, Leslie


----------



## Julian Oliver

*Julian Oliver*

Hi Guys
I sailed aboard both the Mayes & Beverley Brooks between 1961 & 1963. I do have a couple of old pix if anyone is interested?


----------



## keighley jackson

leslie alan said:


> Does anyone have a photograph of the 1947 built barge "MAYES BROOK" either in River Lighterage Co. Ltd ownership or in London & Rochester Trading Co.?
> 
> I used to see her about twice a week bringing in coal to the Gasworks Jetty at Southend as a boy and never took a photograph of her.
> 
> Thanks for reading this
> 
> Leslie



hi leslie, my dad worked on the mayes brook. ill have a look for the photo i have


----------



## keighley jackson

*mayes brook*



Julian Oliver said:


> Hi Guys
> I sailed aboard both the Mayes & Beverley Brooks between 1961 & 1963. I do have a couple of old pix if anyone is interested?


hi there! my dad worked on the mayes brook, any information or pictures you have would be amazing! i have only one picture. many thanks.


----------

